# Residential Al Ain



## dr.ben (May 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I am looking for a 3 bed villa in Al Ain, in a residential area with covered car parking. Gated community with amenities - apartment also would suffice. Proximity to markets or park would be a plus...  

I am still very new to Al Ain, and yet to get my drivers license, so any advice on the right area to live would be most welcome. I have a wife and baby daughter back home, and i want to bring them here. I work in Al Muwaiji area, and from the little i have seen of Al Ain, the traffic is not that bad, so any area within 5 kms is ok. And i guess the allowance would cover the rent for more than a 3 bed villa.

If any one knows of a property to let, please let me know. I could have gone to an agency, but the problem is that my employer doesnt give me the commission involved, and it would be a hefty sum. 

Thanks in advance...

Cheerio


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Look at the bulentin board at al jimi mall


----------



## dr.ben (May 9, 2010)

ok, will do that.. thanx.


----------

